# Winter tyres all sold out!



## DaveJM

Hi,

Going away to the continent in January so thought I would fit some winter tyres but it seems everyone is out of stock.

Have tried everywhere, including on line without success. 

I need 205/75/16 or 215/75/16 with a load index of 113/111.

After numerous phone calls apparently winter tyres of all makes are sold out, at least for my size both here and in Europe.

Anyone know where some might be available? Any reasonable make will do.

Regards


David

PS I know snow chains and or snow socks are an alternative but I need new tyres anyway so thought I would go for winters


----------



## Addie

Cheaper brand here:
http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....s=Ordern&typ=R-146143&ranzahl=4&nichtweiter=1

Got to love supply and demand, knocking on £200+ a tyre!

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....s=Ordern&typ=R-172667&ranzahl=4&nichtweiter=1

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....s=Ordern&typ=R-148719&ranzahl=4&nichtweiter=1


----------



## Hobbyfan

DaveJM said:


> PS I know snow chains and or snow socks are an alternative but I need new tyres anyway so thought I would go for winters


This implies that you will leave them on and drive on them all year. Is this advisable? This is not a criticism by the way, but a question. If there are tyres that are classed as winter tyres, but can be used all year round, it will certainly save a lot of messing around changing tyres.

I presume that there must be some disadvantage though, or we'd all be doing it?


----------



## rupert1

Hobbyfan said:


> DaveJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I know snow chains and or snow socks are an alternative but I need new tyres anyway so thought I would go for winters
> 
> 
> 
> This implies that you will leave them on and drive on them all year. Is this advisable? This is not a criticism by the way, but a question. If there are tyres that are classed as winter tyres, but can be used all year round, it will certainly save a lot of messing around changing tyres.
> 
> I presume that there must be some disadvantage though, or we'd all be doing it?
Click to expand...

Yes their is and quite a large one. Winter tyres are made to operate at temperatures below zero, if used in temperatures much above this then the tyre will have around 20% less grip because of the differant rubber mix. They will also wear quicker in higher temperatures.


----------



## WildThingsKev

I've just this minute returned from Kwikfit having had Continental VancoWinter2's fitted, albeit on 15" wheels. I had to go up one size from 215 to 225 because of availability - and price: the same tyre from MyTyres was £212 in a 215/70 last week!!! I just paid £98 for the 225's.

Kev

ps I think winter tyres are better below 7degreesC, not just below freezing.


----------



## Stanner

rupert1 said:


> Yes their is and quite a large one. Winter tyres are made to operate at temperatures below zero, if used in temperatures much above this then the tyre will have around 20% less grip because of the differant rubber mix. They will also wear quicker in higher temperatures.


That may apply in the case of pure snow tyres.

But we get more weather here suitable for winter/all-season tyres than we do suitable for "summer" tyres.

I've used Vredestein Quatracs year round for the last 2 years and have not noticed any extra wear.

I have noticed a lot less worry about road conditions though with much more "surefootedness" in typical British weather.

I'll fit summer tyres again if "summer" ever arrives.

PS that is speaking from experience, not mere conjecture.


----------



## tattytony

I am looking for four tyres this week also and which would be better? we are travelling to Nice over the mountains this December and back a similar way but we will also do Spain, Portugal, Greece and lots of France and Germany during the following years so with this in mind do I go for winter or just camping tyres and yes I do have snow chains, thanks also


----------



## nukeadmin

remember to get your snow belts now before they sell out like they did last year 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/jeko-universal-motorhome-snow-belts-p-775.html


----------



## DaveJM

Thanks for the responses.

Addie, 

The Nokian tyres look interesting and from what I have read perform well - so thanks for the link.

HF, 

I spoke to the technical people at Michelin and they say that in the British summers it is fine to use winter tyres all year around. There is no loss of grip and no extra wear. You wouldn't want to use them in somewhere like Spain or Greece where you get much higher average temperatures.

The downside I guess is the price - they do seem to be more expensive. Also I think there is a general lack of understanding in this country about winter tyres and so no inertia, but I think that is now changing.

Rupert,

You are correct about performance in very hot climates but no problem using all year in the UK so I am told. Also performance improves below 7 degrees according to most reports I have read as suggested by Kevina. 



I am also looking at Michelin Agilis Camping which are M & S marked, but not sure whether they are acceptable in countries who stipulate winter tyres. I guess M & S tyres plus snow chains might be acceptable. the Michelin Camping are however horrendously expensive - especially when you need 6!!


regards


David


----------



## trek

may I suggest www.mytyres.co.uk for a good selection of van / winter or all season tyres


----------



## andyandsue

*michillin m and s*

michillin m+s are good for europe in winter. they are high pressure 5 bar and we used them for 3 seasons 9 months ) of sking visiting about a 100 ski resorts , fit them to the front only.if fwd if you are under 3.5 t and of course take some snow chains ...30 E from french super market . also take a shovel , brush and knelling mat......carrying trhis gear shouyld ensure you never see snow


----------



## icer

Hi try this link.

Plenty of tests to choose from.

www.tyretest.com/transporterreifen/index

Ian


----------



## DaveJM

Thanks for all the replies - much appreciated.

However having tried all on line dealers and the usual depot dealers eg ATS, Kwik Fit and National I have not been able to source any winter tyres at all for the size I need ie 205/75/16 or 215/75/16 with a load index of 113. I have also called manufacturers direct.

The really frustrating aspect is that as soon as you mention "winter" they say sorry no stock - even before I have given the size! Furthermore they don't know when they will be able to supply. 

This seems incredible to me - winter generally comes around once a year so not too difficult to predict.

I have however just spoken to Click on Tyres and they reckon they can get some Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres by 3 Jan 2011 - a week before we leave for the continent. The reviews seem OK as well so may have to go for those and hope!


regards


David


----------



## trek

there are some Nokian tyres on mytyres website that may be suitable ??

Nokian WR C 205/75 R16C 113/111S M+S marking

the web site allows you to add four to the shopping basket so I assumed they would be in stock ???

mytyres nokian


----------



## Stanner

DaveJM said:


> I have however just spoken to Click on Tyres and they reckon they can get some Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres by 3 Jan 2011 - a week before we leave for the continent. The reviews seem OK as well so may have to go for those and hope!


I've used Vredestein Quatrac winter/all-season tyres for a couple of years now and wouldn't go back to ordinary tyres at any time of year.

The Quatracs are the best all round tyres I have ever had.

The Comtrac winters look to be much the same but for commercials.


----------



## DaveJM

Trek,

Yes I would agree with you, I thought the same, but I rang to check and they said there was no stock.

What is interesting is how much you learn going through this type of exercise. I think I know a fair amount about tyres now. I also know that a lot of dealers actually don't know very much!


Regards


David


----------



## PSC

good chat on tyres... my (summer) tyres are about done in and I am tempted to change to either M&S or full winter on my rapido 775. We've just got back from Yorkshire and got stuck in a wet campsite - I'm convinced that an M&S tyre would have allowed me to drive out rather than get tugged out by the friendly farmer/site owner!!  

I've got M&S tyres on my volvo XC70 and they are brilliant. Stopping in hot weather takes a little longer, but in wet/muddy/snowy/icy conditions I can stop in half the distance compared to a car on summer tyres. Most people think winter tyres are for mountain dwellers but luckily that's changing.

One thought is that snow tyres are readily available in France in the Alps... although my experience is more car based rather than MH. And, they are a damn site cheaper too.

I'm now off to check out some of the links posted.


----------



## trevd01

I've got Michelin Pilot Alpin winter tyres on my Volvo V50, I bought then late last winter (too late) and they were only on a couple of months before being removed for the 'summer'.

Back on again at the end of October - within two days we had our first sprinkling of snow here.

A week ago it was -4 degrees or so driving to work and I noticed a bit of a twitch going round a bend - just like going over a raised bit of tarmac or something. Local paper that evening reported four accidents at that very spot, blaming black ice.

Plus - I am a bit of a fanatic about my fuel consumption and carefully note what I achieve driving the 28 miles each way to work and back. Since fitting these tyres I have had more days where I achieve over 50mpg (2 litre diesel geartronic) on my jouney which is a mix of steep hills- country A roads- motorway stop-start and city crawl. Coincidence - possibly.

These tyres are good. (got them from mytres in Germany btw)


----------



## WildThingsKev

trek said:


> there are some Nokian tyres on mytyres website that may be suitable ??
> 
> Nokian WR C 205/75 R16C 113/111S M+S marking
> 
> the web site allows you to add four to the shopping basket so I assumed they would be in stock ???
> 
> mytyres nokian


Ref Mytyres

1. The photo shows Nokian WRC Cargo tyres, not the WRC Van tyres which are much less aggresive. I queried this with MyTyres but they obviously haven't updated.

2. As OP says, not necessarily in stock as I also discovered 12 hours after getting confirmation of purchase emails.


----------



## Cherekee

Hi fellow tyre addicts,

My Van Co Winter 2 are fantastic winter and summer.Have snow socks but not been used yet. Note my mileage, not bad for a winter tyre used all year. I have done about 13 k now on them and no change really. 50psi front and 55 psi rear. The max pressure is 70 psi on these so beware of excess pressure. Winter tyres are a different breed.

Summer Camper tyres are only good down to 7c as the compound goes hard and they become even more useless where as Winter tyres are ok from -30 to + 30 or there abouts and as others have said they make you feel safe. Very good in really wet conditions so no aquaplaning etc and the braking is excellent. If you go to Morrocco then maybe you would need to change them.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## DaveJM

Hi PSC,

I am sure I have read on MHF that tyres are more expensive on the continent so haven't bothered to research so your comments are very welcome. 

My daughter lives and works in Geneva so I will ask her to get some prices for Switzerland and France.

I will post results on here.


Many thanks


David


----------



## loughrigg

DaveJM said:


> I have however just spoken to Click on Tyres and they reckon they can get some Vredestein Comtrac Winter tyres by 3 Jan 2011 - a week before we leave for the continent. The reviews seem OK as well so may have to go for those and hope!
> 
> David


I've had Vredestein Winter Comtracs fitted since January 2009. So far, they have coped with driving temperatures from -5 to +25 and surfaces ranging from bone dry to a road with so much standing water that it was more like a river.

I've not had any concerns over grip - my MH has felt perfectly surefooted in all conditions. As far as I can tell, they don't seem to be showing undue wear.

I bought my tyres from Camskill. They were imported from Holland to order (delivery was three days, I think) and were only a few weeks old when fitted (so Vredestein still had winter tyres coming out of their factory in January 09).

Based on my experience, I'd happily recommend Comtracs for year round use in the UK.

Mike


----------



## philsil

Just bought some car ones from

www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk


----------



## loughrigg

Hi David

I was about to start looking for a spare Comtrac because one of my tyres seems like it could have picked up a slow puncture.

Given your difficulty in finding supplies of winters, I phoned Vredestein (UK) direct to see if they could point me in the direction of someone with stock. They tell me that the demand for winter tyres in the UK this year has increased markedly and they have a large quantity of orders backed up in their system waiting for supplies to be delivered to them (Vredestein UK) from the factory.
Demand is outstripping production capacity and there was no indication when stocks would arrive (they have no stock at present).

On the strength of that conversation with Vredestein, the suggestion of an early January delivery of a set of Comtrtacs might just involve some crossed fingers.

Mike


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

I have been watching this thread with interest and trying to fathom what tyres I need on our MH.

We pick up the MH on Friday from Marquis of Northampton. It is fitted with standard camper tyres but we are planning a trip this weekend up to Rochdale, where it will probably snow or at the very least be cold enough for ice on the roads. Next year, in February we are planning on a trip to Les Arcs to have some fun on the slopes.

So, it seems to make sense for me to get some decent winter/snow/all-season tyres. After a bit of research on this site and elsewhere I have narrowed the choice to the following 4 tyres all 205/75/16 with the cheapest price I could find inc VAT:

Nokian WR C Cargo £92.70 
Continential VanCo Winter 2 £95.70
Kleber Transalp 2 £112.70
Vredestein Contracs Winter ?

Does anyone have any strong feelings for/against these tyres? I was also wondering how many MH owners had these tyres fitted? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## teemyob

TheHewsonFamily said:


> I have been watching this thread with interest and trying to fathom what tyres I need on our MH.
> 
> We pick up the MH on Friday from Marquis of Northampton. It is fitted with standard camper tyres but we are planning a trip this weekend up to Rochdale, where it will probably snow or at the very least be cold enough for ice on the roads. Next year, in February we are planning on a trip to Les Arcs to have some fun on the slopes.
> 
> So, it seems to make sense for me to get some decent winter/snow/all-season tyres. After a bit of research on this site and elsewhere I have narrowed the choice to the following 4 tyres all 205/75/16 with the cheapest price I could find inc VAT:
> 
> Nokian WR C Cargo £92.70
> Continential VanCo Winter 2 £95.70
> Kleber Transalp 2 £112.70
> Vredestein Contracs Winter ?
> 
> Does anyone have any strong feelings for/against these tyres? I was also wondering how many MH owners had these tyres fitted? Any help greatly appreciated.


Hello,

I don't recommend the Nokian WR C's (See my previous tyre posts).

TM


----------



## loughrigg

TheHewsonFamily said:


> Vredestein Contracs Winter ?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Possibly irrelevant at the moment (because of absence of stock) but Comtracs in your size are listed by Camskill at £86-50 and Tyremen (Hull) at £98.
> 
> Mike


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*

1 set of Goodyear UltraGrip 7+ on there way from www.mytyres.co.uk for my Daughter's car.

I have bought 100's of tyres from mytyres for years and never had problem with winter stock - YET!

TM


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

More questions from the noob I am afraid!

All going well until I just got a call from Marquis following an inquiry into tyre size on the MH I am buying and they say the tyres are 215/70/R15C fitted with Michelin X Camping at the moment.

Having looked through mytyres.com this reduces the list of available cold-weather or winter tyres. The best seems to be the Nokian WR G2 which comes highly rated. It says that it is a 98H tyre, is this the weight rating? Would that be sufficient for a low-profile MH with max weight of 3400kg?

There is another Nokian labelled the eNtyre, which is described as an all-season tyre. It has not been reviewed though and I can't find any further detail on it.

Thoughts?


----------



## WildThingsKev

Hi Hewsons

You need to tick the "I'm looking for C tyres" to find commercial tyres which will take the motorhomes weight.

Yours will currently be 109Q

The ones you mentioned are nowhere near the loading required.

I've just replaced the same size tyre as you have with 225/70 R15 112R which I bought from Kwikfit for £106 fitted.

Kev


----------



## loughrigg

TheHewsonFamily said:


> More questions from the noob I am afraid!


This might be a useful reference for you:

http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html

Some of it has an American bias, but the basics are all there.

Happy reading!!

Mike


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



TheHewsonFamily said:


> More questions from the noob I am afraid!
> 
> All going well until I just got a call from Marquis following an inquiry into tyre size on the MH I am buying and they say the tyres are 215/70/R15C fitted with Michelin X Camping at the moment.
> 
> Having looked through mytyres.com this reduces the list of available cold-weather or winter tyres. The best seems to be the Nokian WR G2 which comes highly rated. It says that it is a 98H tyre, is this the weight rating? Would that be sufficient for a low-profile MH with max weight of 3400kg?
> 
> There is another Nokian labelled the eNtyre, which is described as an all-season tyre. It has not been reviewed though and I can't find any further detail on it.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hello,

Your tyre size is quite rare.

98 LI on that tyre size is for passengers cars.

With a load index of 98 your max weight with no margin is 3,000kG's

You need something that is C Rated at around 109 Tyre load index.

Michelin XC's are rubbish

These are the best I can Find for you - But shop around for a better price

If you can go up to 225/70/15 or down to 205/70/15 try these

Fulda
These Dunlops
These Quality Japanese ones

These Nokians are £50 each! But are DOT 2007 

Best I can see so far!

Hope this helps?

TM

PS: You might want to bite their hands off at mytyres for the Hakkapeliitta CR Van 205/70 R15C - See this other link


----------



## TheHewsonFamily

Wow, thanks!

Subscription is already worth every penny. I hope that other MH users can benefit from this discussion too. 

Probably going to go for the Michelin Agilis, which the bumf says are M&S marked; does this mean they are good for low temperatures too? However, also tempted by the Fulda but a little concerned about the aggressive tread pattern and how they would drive in the summer.

A call to mytyres should hopefully resolve the issue.

Thanks for all the help. I will let you know how I get on and give a review of whatever tyres I get fitted.


----------



## teemyob

*Agilis*



TheHewsonFamily said:


> Wow, thanks!
> 
> Subscription is already worth every penny. I hope that other MH users can benefit from this discussion too.
> 
> Probably going to go for the Michelin Agilis, which the bumf says are M&S marked; does this mean they are good for low temperatures too? However, also tempted by the Fulda but a little concerned about the aggressive tread pattern and how they would drive in the summer.
> 
> A call to mytyres should hopefully resolve the issue.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I will let you know how I get on and give a review of whatever tyres I get fitted.


The Agilis I mentioned are the camping version. These are all-season M+S Rated for Low Areas. They are a good all rounder.

There are other Agilis Models which Include 51's 61's 81'S (Snow ICE (Winters) and the new Agilis Alpin Commercial tyres that replaces the 81's

The Fulda looks a good tyre too, don't worry about the aggresive tread, you may need it on wet grass.

Let us know what you decide on?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> TheHewsonFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> More questions from the noob I am afraid!
> 
> All going well until I just got a call from Marquis following an inquiry into tyre size on the MH I am buying and they say the tyres are 215/70/R15C fitted with Michelin X Camping at the moment.
> 
> Having looked through mytyres.com this reduces the list of available cold-weather or winter tyres. The best seems to be the Nokian WR G2 which comes highly rated. It says that it is a 98H tyre, is this the weight rating? Would that be sufficient for a low-profile MH with max weight of 3400kg?
> 
> There is another Nokian labelled the eNtyre, which is described as an all-season tyre. It has not been reviewed though and I can't find any further detail on it.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Your tyre size is quite rare.
> 
> 98 LI on that tyre size is for passengers cars.
> 
> With a load index of 98 your max weight with no margin is 3,000kG's
> 
> You need something that is C Rated at around 109 Tyre load index.
> 
> Michelin XC's are rubbish
> 
> These are the best I can Find for you - But shop around for a better price
> 
> If you can go up to 225/70/15 or down to 205/70/15 try these
> 
> Fulda
> These Dunlops
> These Quality Japanese ones
> 
> These Nokians are £50 each! But are DOT 2007
> 
> Best I can see so far!
> 
> Hope this helps?
> 
> TM
> 
> PS: You might want to bite their hands off at mytyres for the Hakkapeliitta CR Van 205/70 R15C - See this other link
Click to expand...

Just realised an error in my Japanese tyre link. No time to update now but they were Falken Winters at around £85


----------



## rogerblack

I bought a pair of TOYO H 09 M&S* marked for our Peugeot Boxer based Autosleeper in January and have been very impressed - we were up in Scotland shortly after I fitted them and they took us safely along snow-covered roads where no other vehicles were travelling, as well as through packed snow, slush and ice. This on a vehicle that couldn't previously cope with wet grass on a slight incline . . .

* PS for the avoidance of doubt, that's Mud & Snow, not St Michael's brand http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/wink.gif


----------



## teemyob

*Toyo*



rogerblack said:


> I bought a pair of TOYO H 09 M&S* marked for our Peugeot Boxer based Autosleeper in January and have been very impressed - we were up in Scotland shortly after I fitted them and they took us safely along snow-covered roads where no other vehicles were travelling, as well as through packed snow, slush and ice. This on a vehicle that couldn't previously cope with wet grass on a slight incline . . .
> 
> * PS for the avoidance of doubt, that's Mud & Snow, not St Michael's brand http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/wink.gif


I have recomended TOYO H09's many times. But some people have mentioned the lack of Severe Winter Snowflake as being a problem if stopped in certain parts of the continent.

Bit silly as many Winter tyres that do carry this marking are nothoing short of useless on damp tarmac.

TOYO H09's have a very agressive tread and should deal with Snow, Ice and M+S as they are listed as a Winter Tyre. Stocks are very low of this tyre at the moment mind.

TM


----------



## 747

Just a couple of points to add to the debate:

When I was sourcing a spare tyre early this year there were no shortages at the big tyre chains. What none of them could supply however, was the high pressure tyre valves. None of them appear to carry them now. Always check the valve situation or you may have to buy them separately from elsewhere.

Second point, I got a Mohawk tyre (as a spare) from a small independant tyre fitter. He was the only place with high pressure tyre valves, so I bought the tyre from him. Why not ring round the small places and see what they have in stock as they often get overlooked and may have stock.

Also, to anyone with a big van like mine, this independant guy recommended the Mohawk because it has a higher ply rating than the Agilis I have fitted. He knew a little bit about motorhomes and that they can run overloaded. He said that an Agilis (111/113) rating,can give very little safety margin if the van is overloaded. The Mohawk is 112/114 rating.


----------



## rogerblack

TM, I believe it was on your recommendation that I went for the TOYO H 09s. Thanks, I'm so impressed that I'm now sourcing the TOYO Snowprox S952/3 for my Vectra Estate, which got completely stuck in the snow on my drive last January. Toyo now have their own UK office and website and the Tech contact their is very knowledgeable and helpful. Whether Bracknell Tyres can source them for me however I am waiting to hear, otherwise it'll be another order for mytyres.co.uk to ship from Germany.


----------



## trevd01

If anyone is looking for Winter Tyres for their car, I am about to trade in my Volvo V50 for a Landrover. It will go in with the standard wheels and tyres on, and I will keep the winter tyres/wheels to sell.

So I will have to sell a set of Michelin Pilot Alpins (205/50 17 93v M+S & snowflake) mounted on 17 inch 'Team Dynamic Jet' alloy wheels, which will fit a Volvo, Ford, Jaguar etc five stud (plus many Japanese cars - these are wheels with dual stud fitment 5x108/100, ET 45 ). 


Anyone who might be interested drop me a pm and we can work out a price. Wheels as new, tyres less than 2,000 miles.

Will post on classifieds next week when I get the chance to take some pictures.


----------



## teemyob

*Snow Joke*

Well I have seen it all now.

Just watched a News clip of a Snow plough stuck in the snow.

Guess what?, the Snow plough was fitted with summer tyres.

TM

(Maybe the suppliers were sold out of them too!)


----------



## DaveJM

Eventually tracked down some winter tyres at a commercial tyre dealer in Hammersmith, London.

They are Matador MPS 520 and will be in stock next week I am assured. Cost is £102 fully fitted which seems a little high to me but beggars cannot be choosers!

Checked various reviews and seem OK. Classified as mid range rather than budget or premium. TM also took note of your recommendations on various posts so thanks for those.


David


----------



## teemyob

*Matdor*

Hello Dave,

Good Choice really, considering.

Matador Here<

Matador's Parent Company is Continental.

If you get stuck I found some Continental Vanco Winters online for you that came out at £95.

TM


----------



## DaveJM

TM,

You have a PM


David


----------



## teemyob

*Event Tyres*

Event cannot fit tyres to large vans/vehicles.

And I quote.....

"We are just not geared up for commercial vehicles"

They sell the tyres though!


----------



## rogerblack

LOL! Don't they have any trolley jacks? Both of the local fitters whom I have been using for years for all our cars and the 'van have doors and ramps that are too low for the 'van, but it's never stopped them welcoming my business. Where there's a will . . .

cheers
Roger

PS finally got around to ordering a pair of Toyo Snowprox S953 XL M+S from mytyres.co.uk for the Vectra Estate, just waiting for a delivery time but not holding my breath. So far, nought but a powdering of snow here in Wokingham area.


----------



## teemyob

*Jacks*

They had air jacks

Event Said they could only lift up-tp 3,500kG's

I pointed out that one axle on the back would not be 3,500kG as it is unloaded and we only need to lift one side.

They then said they could not balance the tyres.

I ordered some Goodyear UltraGrip 7+ from Mytyres for Our Daughter's car £50 each. They were here in 3 days. Got them fitted locally.

3 days later the tyres had gone up-to £80 each. As have the Falken's I was about to order for One of our other Daughters. They were £50 3 days ago, now £80.

TM


----------



## Stanner

rogerblack said:


> PS finally got around to ordering a pair of Toyo Snowprox S953 XL M+S from mytyres.co.uk for the Vectra Estate, just waiting for a delivery time but not holding my breath. So far, nought but a powdering of snow here in Wokingham area.


It is not a good idea to only fit a pair of winter/snow tyres and many tyre dealers will not do it.

This is why - from 1:30 onwards.


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Continental have a batch of 'four season tyres' coming into the country on the 10th Dec but this is only enough to clear the back log but, they told me that if I was to order a set now through a dealer then I would get them for about the 14th Dec.
This information came 20mins too late for me as I had just placed an order for Michelin Agillis.

Hope it helps someone.

Ron


----------



## The-Clangers

Nukeadmin,

I looked at the Jeko grips on Outdoor Bits, but review showed that they fit fine on alloy wheels, but do not fit on steel wheels where the opening is not at the rim of the wheel. Have to buy another pair of Snow socks, but they do not last very long.

David


----------



## teemyob

The-Clangers said:


> Nukeadmin,
> 
> I looked at the Jeko grips on Outdoor Bits, but review showed that they fit fine on alloy wheels, but do not fit on steel wheels where the opening is not at the rim of the wheel. Have to buy another pair of Snow socks, but they do not last very long.
> 
> David


I have jeko belts and they do fit steel wheels.

See my other post


----------



## rogerblack

Had an e-mail from mytyres this morning - they don't have the TOYO Snowprox tyres I ordered in stock! They're offering an alternative - Goodride SW601 - anyone heard of these? They are quite a lot cheaper than the Snowprox so I could be tempted to order four instead of two. When I fitted the TOYO HO9 M+S marked on the 'van I only fitted them on the front since my main concern was better grip on grass & mud, although they also proved excellent in the snow in Scotland in January, so when the rear pair have worn a bit more I'll probably get two more Snowprox and swap axles. 
However for the Vectra I take on board the comments about fitting all four, since the style of driving is likely to be different. So my dilemma is should I buy four of the cheaper brand rather than two of the dearer . . . Help!


----------



## loughrigg

Have a look at the reviews on Tyretest.

http://tinyurl.com/Tyretest

Mike


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



rogerblack said:


> Had an e-mail from mytyres this morning - they don't have the TOYO Snowprox tyres I ordered in stock! They're offering an alternative - Goodride SW601 - anyone heard of these? They are quite a lot cheaper than the Snowprox so I could be tempted to order four instead of two. When I fitted the TOYO HO9 M+S marked on the 'van I only fitted them on the front since my main concern was better grip on grass & mud, although they also proved excellent in the snow in Scotland in January, so when the rear pair have worn a bit more I'll probably get two more Snowprox and swap axles.
> However for the Vectra I take on board the comments about fitting all four, since the style of driving is likely to be different. So my dilemma is should I buy four of the cheaper brand rather than two of the dearer . . . Help!


What tyre size are you again?


----------



## rogerblack

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an e-mail from mytyres this morning - they don't have the TOYO Snowprox tyres I ordered in stock! They're offering an alternative - Goodride SW601 - anyone heard of these? They are quite a lot cheaper than the Snowprox so I could be tempted to order four instead of two. When I fitted the TOYO HO9 M+S marked on the 'van I only fitted them on the front since my main concern was better grip on grass & mud, although they also proved excellent in the snow in Scotland in January, so when the rear pair have worn a bit more I'll probably get two more Snowprox and swap axles.
> However for the Vectra I take on board the comments about fitting all four, since the style of driving is likely to be different. So my dilemma is should I buy four of the cheaper brand rather than two of the dearer . . . Help!
> 
> 
> 
> What tyre size are you again?
Click to expand...

On the Vectra, they're 215/55 R16 (97H) - following your earlier post I've also contacted my local KwikFit and am awaiting a call back to confirm if they can get the Continentals for me by tomorrow - they've quoted me £491 all-in for the four . . . this also includes storing my 'summer' tyres in their 'tyre hotel' until March/April time when they'll swap them back - not sure if I'd bother with this as I only do very low mileage these days, so could keep the Conti's on all year.
cheers
Rog


----------



## rogerblack

Hmmm - Kwik Fit's nearest branch didn't call back so I called them - they now say that if I go in to the branch and pay a deposit they MIGHT be able to get four Continental Winter tyres for me for Monday, however when I asked what type they were they said they were WC83X. Now the Conti winter tyres for mid-high range cars would be either TS830 or TS810S and when I spoke to Continental's Tech guy, he didn't recognise WC83X as a Conti tyre either. He hinted that the level of competence at KF varied by branch so I rang the next nearest who immediately advised me that there were no Conti winter tyres anywhere within the KF organisation as he had managed to get the last four for a customer yesterday! Meanwhile, I can't get any replies to e-mails or telephone messages from mytyres so looks like I'll be giving up and sliding around until the summer, when the dealers will probably have loads of stock of winter tyres. I bet Argos have no sledges but plenty of paddling pools in stock by January - talk about failing to meet the market demands. Grrrrrr!


----------



## peribro

Pneus are showing a number of makes in stock here. I bought some Mastersteel winter tyres (same size as you) from them last weekend although they've now sold out. Mine have been shipped (tracking the delivery) but appear to have got stuck in the depot - I guess the delivery vans could do with some winter tyres!


----------



## Hezbez

We phoned Kwik Fit to check availability of Conti Winter Tyres a couple of days ago - ones for van were in stock and they could have ones for car in that afternoon.
True to their word they phoned as soon as they came in. They never mentioned a lack of stock - maybe we were just lucky.

Set of four for Mondeo - Continental Winter Contact TS830: £364

Set of four for Transit Van - Continental Vanco Winter 2: £323

The difference on both vehicles is amazing. When driving on snow approx 12 inches deep you would think you could be driving a four wheel drive vehicle.

Absolutely no loss of traction so far, and the roads are really bad around here. 

Even managed a three point turn, reversing into a 4 foot snowdrift and pulling away onto a steep hill, no trouble at all.

Cannot believe I've just discovered winter tyres this year.

rogerblack - I think the WC83 you mentioned could be the tyres we got for the Mondeo- they are TS830s, but the Kwik Fit product code for these on the receipt ends in WC830 (WC = Winter Contact I presume).

If we were using the motorhome regularly througout the winter we'd definitely also get winter tyres for it. Something I think we'll consider for next winter - buying eight tyres at one time is outlay enough, another four would be sore on the wallet!


----------



## teemyob

*Kwik Fit*



Hezbez said:


> We phoned Kwik Fit to check availability of Conti Winter Tyres a couple of days ago - ones for van were in stock and they could have ones for car in that afternoon.
> True to their word they phoned as soon as they came in. They never mentioned a lack of stock - maybe we were just lucky.
> 
> Set of four for Mondeo - Continental Winter Contact TS830: £364
> 
> Set of four for Transit Van - Continental Vanco Winter 2: £323
> 
> The difference on both vehicles is amazing. When driving on snow approx 12 inches deep you would think you could be driving a four wheel drive vehicle.
> 
> Absolutely no loss of traction so far, and the roads are really bad around here.
> 
> Even managed a three point turn, reversing into a 4 foot snowdrift and pulling away onto a steep hill, no trouble at all.
> 
> Cannot believe I've just discovered winter tyres this year.
> 
> rogerblack - I think the WC83 you mentioned could be the tyres we got for the Mondeo- they are TS830s, but the Kwik Fit product code for these on the receipt ends in WC830 (WC = Winter Contact I presume).
> 
> If we were using the motorhome regularly througout the winter we'd definitely also get winter tyres for it. Something I think we'll consider for next winter - buying eight tyres at one time is outlay enough, another four would be sore on the wallet!


Kwik fit sorted me out last minute.
Read here

TS830 is a brilliant tyre, almost as good as the Goodyear UltraGrip 7+

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Tyres*



rogerblack said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an e-mail from mytyres this morning - they don't have the TOYO Snowprox tyres I ordered in stock! They're offering an alternative - Goodride SW601 - anyone heard of these? They are quite a lot cheaper than the Snowprox so I could be tempted to order four instead of two. When I fitted the TOYO HO9 M+S marked on the 'van I only fitted them on the front since my main concern was better grip on grass & mud, although they also proved excellent in the snow in Scotland in January, so when the rear pair have worn a bit more I'll probably get two more Snowprox and swap axles.
> However for the Vectra I take on board the comments about fitting all four, since the style of driving is likely to be different. So my dilemma is should I buy four of the cheaper brand rather than two of the dearer . . . Help!
> 
> 
> 
> What tyre size are you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the Vectra, they're 215/55 R16 (97H) - following your earlier post I've also contacted my local KwikFit and am awaiting a call back to confirm if they can get the Continentals for me by tomorrow - they've quoted me £491 all-in for the four . . . this also includes storing my 'summer' tyres in their 'tyre hotel' until March/April time when they'll swap them back - not sure if I'd bother with this as I only do very low mileage these days, so could keep the Conti's on all year.
> cheers
> Rog
Click to expand...

Hello,

You could of got away with Kwik Fits 205/55/16 £364 for 4 fitted, bit they are now showing no stock. As mentioned I ordered them online 1am, they were fitted by 3pm. So within less than 7 working hours.

For my other Daughters Car I bought Ultragrip 7+ £50 each, from mytyres delivered from Germany within 3 days. Since gone up to £84.

mytyres are showing Falken HS-439 215/55 R16 93H BSW, Rim flange protection, M+S marking £84.

TM


----------



## raynipper

America gets lots of snow and this is just a bit more info.

http://autos.aol.com/article/buy-snow-tires/

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack

Thanks fellow forummers all for the feedback. After Hezbez and Teemyob's positive reports, I was spurred on to ring round several of my local Kwik Fit depots and finally tracked down four Conti TS830 actually in stock in Camberley, so went straight over and had them fitted. They tried ordering a replacement set for their stock and couldn't, so maybe these are finally the last set in the country! When I spoke direct to Continental in the week, they mentioned they had recently made a large consignment which they thought was delivered to a dealer near to me - the girl said it was to 'Forest', when I queried if she meant Forest Park (very near) or Forest Hill (within striking distance) it transpired she meant Forres (bl**dy long way)! According to recent reports from friends in Stonehaven, I'd be lucky to get there even with winter tyres already fitted . . 

Still, now we're all nicely kitted out with our winter tyres, you can guarantee that'll be the end of the snow for this winter - it's already melted away here so no chance to check out their performance for myself.

cheers, m'dears
Roger


----------



## Techno100

nukeadmin said:


> remember to get your snow belts now before they sell out like they did last year
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/jeko-universal-motorhome-snow-belts-p-775.html


I dont know if this has already been replied to? sorry if so but not so many motorhomes have alloy wheels and correct me if I'm wrong but these won't fit steel wheels :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Jeko*



Techno100 said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> remember to get your snow belts now before they sell out like they did last year
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/jeko-universal-motorhome-snow-belts-p-775.html
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if this has already been replied to? sorry if so but not so many motorhomes have alloy wheels and correct me if I'm wrong but these won't fit steel wheels :roll:
Click to expand...

The belts do fit my steel wheels on the motorhome. Fit all our cars here to.

I replied to the steel wheel question here!

TM


----------



## DaveJM

An update on my original post.

Managed to track down some Conti Matador winter tyres from a dealer in London. They are mid range and cost me £104 fully fitted. Size 215/75/16C.

Unfortunately they could not balance the tyres since the hole in the wheel was too big for the cone they had. They don't do commercial vehicles despite the fact they are commercial tyres!!

Anyway was told there was no need to balance unless going > 65mph.Tried this out on M25 on way home and no vibration at all. So question is should I have them balanced in any case?

Also in my attempt to source some tyres asked my daughter who lives in Switzerland to try for me, but also no luck there. Big shortage in Europe also.


----------



## teemyob

*Event*



DaveJM said:


> An update on my original post.
> 
> Managed to track down some Conti Matador winter tyres from a dealer in London. They are mid range and cost me £104 fully fitted. Size 215/75/16C.
> 
> Unfortunately they could not balance the tyres since the hole in the wheel was too big for the cone they had. They don't do commercial vehicles despite the fact they are commercial tyres!!
> 
> Anyway was told there was no need to balance unless going > 65mph.Tried this out on M25 on way home and no vibration at all. So question is should I have them balanced in any case?
> 
> Also in my attempt to source some tyres asked my daughter who lives in Switzerland to try for me, but also no luck there. Big shortage in Europe also.


Event tyres were also unable to Balance my wheels. Well there were lots of things they could not do, long story - full report later. Event said they are not set up for fitting commercial tyres. I have asked why they then sell them and allow you to book online but so far no replies.

But many outfits don't have a chuck big enough to load larger wheel centres.

I would balance the front wheels at the very least.

When I took my Event supplied tyres to be fitted, the Fitter said, I will just balance the front two. I insisted they did all 6.

You can balance a wheel in a rough way without a machine. A lot of old school fitters will know how to do this.

If you come up North David I know a few places that can and will do the Balancing for you. Otherwise, it is a case of yellow pages/yell etc and ring around larger or commercial tyre dealers.

TM

PS:

As mentioned elsewhere.....

http://www.cairngormmountain.co.uk/ website finally after years of problems warns...............

"We would advise people visiting the area to be equipped with snow tyres,chains or sock type devices in light of the forecasted wintry weather to continue in to the new year."


----------



## rogerblack

Interesting piece on The One Show yesterday on the advantages of winter tyres and the fact that the few dealers who have started now to promote them were overwhelmed by demand. 

They also showed a snow sock, 
which ended up on Harry Hill's head . . .


----------



## spykal

Hi

This is bound to worry those who have fitted winter tyres... have you informed your insurance company?

This mornings news about how you may be charged more for your insurance if you declare that you have fitted winter tyres, Very strange :roll:

:-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11975643 << click


----------



## teemyob

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> This is bound to worry those who have fitted winter tyres... have you informed your insurance company? Very strange :roll:
> 
> This mornings news about how you may be charged more for your insurance if you declare that you have fitted winter tyres:-
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11975643 << click


It is not the case of Insurers getting confused, more the UK insurers Profiteering. After all, we want to be safe, so we fit winters tyres. Ring Insurer, they screw us for more money.

Do you think Scandinavian, German, Austrian and Swiss Insurers get away with charging customers more for fitting winter tyres?. NO, they could consider refusing to pay claims if you did not have winter tyres fitted in the event of an accident.

Many of these UK Insurers/Underwriters are European, US even Global Companies.

But the UK operations smart arses will have sent a Memo out or incorporated risk analysis charges into their systems. That is when Joe Public rings in to say they have fitted winter tyres, Phone operator types this into Policy Database and Hey Presto £EXTRA CHARGES Mr. Joe.

2 ways around this.

Make sure you choose and insurer / underwriter who will not charge additional premiums for Winter Tyres.

or

If your vehicle handbook quotes sizes for Winter All/Season Tyres. Then the tyres would not be a modification, they would be an option. Should you have to prove a claim, the Insurer would have no option other than to pay out.

Otherwise you risk getting screwed by your Insurer.

Two People I know of were quoted Between £30 to £140 extra for winter tyre fitment after ring their insurer. One spoke with a supervisor and had the £30 charge removed. The other paid the £140 extra and then wrote to the Managing Director and received a full refund.

I think some people on here have done similar.

TM


----------



## rogerblack

The saga continues . . .

mytyres.co.uk having previously e-mailed me to offer a cheapo replacement for the Snowproxs I ordered, and me having responded saying no thanks, cancel the order and toddling along to KwikFit to have allegedly the last set of winter tyres in the country fitted - I received an e-mail an hour or so ago from mytyres saying they had shipped the Snowproxs today and they should be with me by 20th and they'll be taking the money from my credit card, thanks!

Still unable to get through to them on the phone, have e-mailed back saying delivery will be refused* and if they take the money it'll result in an immediate charge-back, no response as yet. 

Interestingly, I called Halifax to try to stop the payment before it goes through and was advised the only way to do this is to stop the card completely as lost/stolen, they can't refuse specific payments even if informed by the card-holder that they are not authorised - unbelievable!

Shame - mytyres service was excellent when I used them last year, now they seem to have gone to pot. 

If anyone is interested in a pair of Toyo SNOWPROX S 953 215/55 R16 97H XL M+S marking (Wi) then let me know . . .

*Have also warned the neighbours to refuse them.


----------

